# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Shadowrun but not Shadowrun

## Izzarra

Several years ago I got to play a few sessions of Shadowrun and I really liked the setting, but didn't care much for the game mechanics. Is there a GM out there that would be willing to run a game in the Shadowrun setting, or a similar homebrew cyberpunk kitchen sink setting, using a different rule set? I am sure that there are plenty here that would be wiling to join as players.

M&M would be my first choice as it can easily be adopted to almost anything and it is popular here.

I have BESM 3 though I haven't played it in a long time. I would buy BESM 4 if a GM offered to run a game in it.

D&D 5e could also work if hybridized with one, or more, of the reworked rulesets (D&DESTINY, SW5e, Mass Effect 5e). Though this might be troublesome to balance it could be a wacky and memorable experience.

I will give Starfinder an honorable mention but I don't care much for it.

----------


## angelpalm

I was actually thinking the samething recently and wanted to be in a game doing that while using pathfinder 1e since it finally has everything you need to simulate that environment.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I'd love to play in the setting depending on the system used. Such anything but shadowrun. M&M would be a great choice. Besm would be fine as well tbh. Really I'm pretty willing to give a lot of stuff a try.

----------


## truemane

There are a few good alternate systems for Shadowrun. There's the PtbA hacks Sixth World and Pink Mohawk (and a third, smaller one, called Running in New Orleans). There are a few based on Blades in the Dark (Karma in the Dark, Runners in Shadows). At least one detailed FATE conversion (called ShadowFATE, I think).

They all do a decent job of capturing the energy and feel of Shadowrun while avoiding the gear porn and the lopsided advancement issues that plague the original system.

The trouble is that, regardless of system, Shadowrun is all about heists. And heists are super hard to do on PbP.

Any attempt to put a game together needs to discuss that issue first, or else it's doomed right out of the gate.

I'm not at my main computer, but I can take a look later and see what I have (legally sharable) access to.

----------


## bramblefoot

there is also the sprawl

----------


## truemane

> there is also the sprawl


Is the Sprawl Shadowrun or Cyberpunk?

----------


## bramblefoot

cyberpunk.

----------


## Izzarra

Wow, a Moderator, I am honored.




> The trouble is that, regardless of system, Shadowrun is all about heists. And heists are super hard to do on PbP.


It didn't really occur to me that Shadowrun was so heist oriented.

The few games that I have been in that even touched on a bit of planning more complex then "kick down door, deal with opposition" did fall apart rather fast.

I am sure that there are some other shenanigans that we could do in the setting beyond heists.

----------


## Shadowz1797

Posting for interest in case this becomes something

----------


## truemane

> It didn't really occur to me that Shadowrun was so heist oriented.
> 
> The few games that I have been in that even touched on a bit of planning more complex then "kick down door, deal with opposition" did fall apart rather fast.
> 
> I am sure that there are some other shenanigans that we could do in the setting beyond heists.


I meant heists in a more abstract sense of 'situations that require/invite/reward/benefit from tactical pre-planning.' Whether that's a kidnapping, or sabotage, or finding a thing, or stopping a thing, or an actual theft.

Either way, the most common set-up is "here's a thing I need you to do sometime later than right this very moment." And so the next most logical step is to hash out a plan. Makes perfect sense in and out of universe.

'Hashing out a plan' is one of those things that's super easy to do around a table in real time, but is a death knell to Play-by-Post games.

There are a few ways to manage it, but in my experience it's just about impossible to do Shadowrun over PbP without having a clear agreement about how to handle it.

----------


## bramblefoot

Soooo

If nobody takes up the mantle, i will

It would be the sprawl

----------


## Izzarra

Unfortunately I don't have The Sprawl.

But don't let me stop you from running a game for those that have it.

----------


## Epic Legand

Is no one considering the gold standard? Cyberpunk 2020? 

I would be interested depending on the big 16

----------


## Izzarra

I have never played the Cyberpunk 2020 system. After some quick research on how much the book costs it turns out that the Cyberpunk 2077 videogame (I never got past character creation, have been waiting for a patch to fix some bugs) includes a pdf of the 2020 core book in the bonus content folder so this is an option. I will need to take a crash course on the rules though.

----------


## Lentrax

I have CP2020, CPRed, and Shadowrun 4A. I could potentially run any of those, for people who are interested.

----------

